# Newcastle meet 23rd June, 2018



## eggyg (May 14, 2018)

Hi all, a meet up in Newcastle is planned for Saturday 23rd June in The Union Rooms, opposite Newcastle train station, from 11.30am. Everyone welcome. Let me know and I will add you. 

Attendees;

@eggyg

@HOBIE

@Vince_UK

@Benny G

@Carolg

@Ingressus

@wirralass ( hopefully)

@bamba 

@Casper


----------



## Vince_UK (May 14, 2018)

Already Diaried eggy


----------



## HOBIE (May 15, 2018)

Try & STOP me


----------



## Carolg (May 15, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Hi all, a meet up in Newcastle is planned for Saturday 23rd June in The Union Rooms, opposite Newcastle train station, from 11.30am. Everyone welcome. Let me know and I will add you.
> 
> Attendees;
> 
> ...


I will let you know when I am back to work


----------



## Vince_UK (May 16, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Try & STOP me


Divint forgit ti bring ya porse Hobie marra.


----------



## HOBIE (May 16, 2018)

Nee bother Vince its a Weatherspoons


----------



## HOBIE (May 16, 2018)

Good value


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

For some strange reason I am in a party mood. Royal wed & FA cup


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 20, 2018)

Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Carolg (May 21, 2018)

Will book my train tonight if it’s still going ahead but to get good price I will be there really early. Lots of time for me to get lost eggyg


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2018)

Good news Carolg


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2018)

Hope you get a good price for tickets Carolg


----------



## Carolg (May 21, 2018)

iPad run out of charge, so I will do tickets first thing tomorrow. Looking forward to meeting up. Sure there will be some nice shops around.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 22, 2018)

Great @Carolg


----------



## Carolg (May 22, 2018)

Hi all.
Tickets booked on train. Will arrive at 0939 but all in, only £4 more expensive than going to Glasgow, and same time on train. Early start got 0711 train but worth it to save money and no changes, with even seats booked.


Put my name on list please eggyg

See you all there, and a trail of breadcrumbs for me please to not get lost lol


----------



## Vince_UK (May 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Hi all.
> Tickets booked on train. Will arrive at 0939 but all in, only £4 more expensive than going to Glasgow, and same time on train. Early start got 0711 train but worth it to save money and no changes, with even seats booked.
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Carol. Look forward to meeting you.
Make that  2 Trails of breadcrumbs,, chances I will get lost also lol. Haven't been into Newcastle for ages.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Excellent Carol. Look forward to meeting you.
> Make that  2 Trails of breadcrumbs,, chances I will get lost also lol. Haven't been into Newcastle for ages.


Vince if you can navigate your way round Shanghai...you can do Newcastle surely.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Excellent Carol. Look forward to meeting you.
> Make that  2 Trails of breadcrumbs,, chances I will get lost also lol. Haven't been into Newcastle for ages.


Actually spending that weekend with @Marsbartoastie & her family way up north...so we may see if we can come along...we haven't decided on a definite agenda yet...but it's a possibility.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Actually spending that weekend with @Marsbartoastie & her family way up north...so we may see if we can come along...we haven't decided on a definite agenda yet...but it's a possibility.


That would be cool but divnt fergit ya passport.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That would be cool but divnt fergit ya passport.


Not entirely sure we can...but will give it some thought...don't nee a passport us Saarf Larduners can get in anywhere.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Not entirely sure we can...but will give it some thought...don't nee a passport us Saarf Larduners can get in anywhere.


Not a passprt, a suit of kevlar armour maybe more appropriate.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Not a passprt, a suit of kevlar armour maybe more appropriate.


What you saying Vinny...not sure I could get one of those to fit...or could afford it...I can bring you some decent food...a little pie & mash with liquor?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Oops forgot to mention the chilli vinegar Vince... which is an essential element of the Pie & Mash experience.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Oops forgot to mention the chilli vinegar Vince... which is an essential element of the Pie & Mash experience.


You're on


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> You're on


Lets wait & see how it goes...but...it would be good to put some faces to names finally...maybe not yours though.


----------



## Carolg (May 22, 2018)

If you go back to thread for Glasgow meet last year, you will find some of the motley bunch so will recognise eggyg, carolg if that helps when you get to the pub


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Benny G said:


> It's a lot of travelling for you but it would be great to see you out.


Not really Benny...I'm way up north with a friend & her family that weekend...so it wouldn't be that far on the day...but I have no idea what our itinerary is yet...hopefully but if not...the next time.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 23, 2018)

@HOBIE Is Officer In Charge Of Breadcrumbs


----------



## Carolg (May 23, 2018)

My feathers will be well preened and my eyes peeled for bread crumbs


----------



## Bubbsie (May 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @HOBIE Is Officer In Charge Of Breadcrumbs


Lots of hungry pigeons in Newcastle Vince.


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2018)

You lot are tempting me to put my PUNK wig on. So if you are looking for someone you might notice. There are a few nutters in Newcastle ? Red wig with stickey up hair !


----------



## Amigo (May 23, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Not really Benny...I'm way up north with a friend & her family that weekend...so it wouldn't be that far on the day...but I have no idea what our itinerary is yet...hopefully but if not...the next time.



Remember to try a Teesside Parmo Bubbsie and bring the Rennies! Relatives of mine from the South had them and suffered indigestion all night. Can’t say they bother me but I’m sure chilli vinegar would!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 23, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Remember to try a Teesside Parmo Bubbsie and bring the Rennies! Relatives of mine from the South had them and suffered indigestion all night. Can’t say they bother me but I’m sure chilli vinegar would!


Not entirely sure if we will go yet...but I've put that (Parmo) and the Rennies (can't believe they still make those) on my list...hoping to avoid both if possible...its it mandatory to have a Parmo


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2018)

I was talking to the boffins at the Hosp the other day about the painted strips on the ground. I bet they never thought of strips of breadcrumb's ! . The Freeman & The Rvi in Newcastle are that big you need a sat-nav.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 24, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> You lot are tempting me to put my PUNK wig on. So if you are looking for someone you might notice. There are a few nutters in Newcastle ? Red wig with stickey up hair !


I thought mine was unique


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I thought mine was unique


Ooh Vince I can't wait to see that...it would be worth the journey.


----------



## eggyg (May 24, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Will book my train tonight if it’s still going ahead but to get good price I will be there really early. Lots of time for me to get lost eggyg


Glad you are coming Carol, we were a bit short on the lady front! I have put you on the guest list. I will get to Newcastle early and we will do a bit shopping first. Will look at train times later and get it sorted and will arrange to meet up with you.


----------



## Carolg (May 24, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Glad you are coming Carol, we were a bit short on the lady front! I have put you on the guest list. I will get to Newcastle early and we will do a bit shopping first. Will look at train times later and get it sorted and will arrange to meet up with you.


That will be great..shops here we come


----------



## Casper (May 25, 2018)

*waves*  haven't been on the forum for aaaages..........then spotted this! Will do my very best to attend at some point!


----------



## eggyg (May 25, 2018)

Casper said:


> *waves*  haven't been on the forum for aaaages..........then spotted this! Will do my very best to attend at some point!


You will be very welcome.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 26, 2018)

Casper said:


> *waves*  haven't been on the forum for aaaages..........then spotted this! Will do my very best to attend at some point!


Excellent @Casper


----------



## Carolg (May 26, 2018)

CAnt believe it. Granddaughters dance show is same day as meeting and I have a ticket. Managed to get ticket for Friday show instead. What a numpty. Newer mind. Lucky I was told the date today


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2018)

Pleased your sorted Carolg, You have to look after the Grand barens.. Well done Casper


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2018)

Will bring me Purse Vince   Tis looming


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2018)

Benny G said:


> It will be great to see you.
> My train is due in at 09:30, I have not been to Newcastle for many years so we will all be sharing the breadcrumbs.


I will have to be up there early, With a big box of breadcrumbs


----------



## Carolg (Jun 4, 2018)

I arrive at 0936 , so get the jam out for the breadcrumbs


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2018)

That's 3 things I have to remember Porse, Breadcrumbs & Jam .


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 6, 2018)

At Last Newcastle i can make it


----------



## Carolg (Jun 6, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> At Last Newcastle i can make it


That’s great. Will be nice to meet you


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 7, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> At Last Newcastle i can make it


Great Simon,look forward to meeting you and everyone else.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> At Last Newcastle i can make it


I have added you to the VIP list of attendees! Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2018)

Anyone else for the Newcastle meet?  @Carolg and I are a bit short of female company, not that I have ever minded being surrounded by men!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I arrive at 0936 , so get the jam out for the breadcrumbs


My train gets in at 9.50, so hang fire when you get there and I will ring you when I “land”! Weel be reet, we won’t loose wor way! See, nearly a Geordie! On holiday last month the couple in the next apartment to us were convinced we were Geordies! I will fit right in!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2018)

The eggyg 's , Apprentice Geordies !  . WELL DONE. Gold badge !


----------



## Amigo (Jun 7, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Anyone else for the Newcastle meet?  @Carolg and I are a bit short of female company, not that I have ever minded being surrounded by men!



I’d have come had it not been a Saturday eggy. Love Newcastle, was at Uni there.

Have a good meet up


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2018)

I do a lot of Voluntary work for Newcastle Uni. The place is full of very nice clever people. Dental hosp & RVI, Freeman hosp


----------



## Carolg (Jun 7, 2018)

eggyg said:


> My train gets in at 9.50, so hang fire when you get there and I will ring you when I “land”! Weel be reet, we won’t loose wor way! See, nearly a Geordie! On holiday last month the couple in the next apartment to us were convinced we were Geordies! I will fit right in!


Okay dokey, and I ain’t doing anything near a Geordie accent. Hoots mon. I will wait at station for you. I might be the one in a frock. You will know my gleaming silver locks and pink specs anywhere and the magnifying glasses for the breadcrumbs


----------



## Carolg (Jun 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’d have come had it not been a Saturday eggy. Love Newcastle, was at Uni there.
> 
> Have a good meet up


Last one in Glasgow was a Friday, as some said they couldn’t do a Saturday, and some folks said if it was a Saturday they would have come. Sorry you can’t make it amigo, it would have been lovely to meet you. Maybe another time


----------



## Amigo (Jun 7, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Last one in Glasgow was a Friday, as some said they couldn’t do a Saturday, and some folks said if it was a Saturday they would have come. Sorry you can’t make it amigo, it would have been lovely to meet you. Maybe another time



Impossible to accommodate everyone Carol and I appreciate it’s hard for full time workers. Would have been nice to meet you too. Have a lovely time


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Impossible to accommodate everyone Carol and I appreciate it’s hard for full time workers. Would have been nice to meet you too. Have a lovely time


Maybe we could do a mid week Northern meet for those of us who are lucky enough to have flexibility.  @mikeyB @Northerner. What do you think? I am sure there will be others.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 7, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Maybe we could do a mid week Northern meet for those of us who are lucky enough to have flexibility.  @mikeyB @Northerner. What do you think? I am sure there will be others.



Maybe at some point eggy. Things are a bit up in the air for me at the moment to make any future plans x


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 8, 2018)

I don’t mind midweek. As long as the location has a station not served by Northern Rail.


----------



## Smitha (Jun 8, 2018)

Have fun guys.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2018)

Lots of vips coming ? So I better get two boxes of breadcrumbs


----------



## Carolg (Jun 15, 2018)

For a treat, could you not crumble some of your cheese scones vince. Eggy and I can force ourselves to go round and round in circles then...low carbs, exercise and direction


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 15, 2018)

Carolg said:


> For a treat, could you not crumble some of your cheese scones vince. Eggy and I can force ourselves to go round and round in circles then...low carbs, exercise and direction


They never last long enough to have a chance to get crumbled lol


----------



## Carolg (Jun 15, 2018)

I made the walnut and almond scones, went in bin because of sweetner taste.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 15, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I made the walnut and almond scones, went in bin because of sweetner taste.


That is the reason why I tried cheese. The  sweetner left an after taste, the cheese ones are genuinely like the real things.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 15, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That is the reason why I tried cheese. The  sweetner left an after taste, the cheese ones are genuinely like the real things.


I made the cheese ones Vince...they were/are delicious.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 15, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I made the walnut and almond scones, went in bin because of sweetner taste.


Carol try the cheese ones...they are good...what sweetener are you using?


----------



## eggyg (Jun 16, 2018)

Anymore for anymore? Just one week to the Great North Catch-up. Come and join us if you’re from that part of the country ( or not, in the case of @Carolg and I). The more the merrier, Newcastle is easy to get to and the pub is very close to the station. You can come all day from 11.30 or just pop in to say hi, whatever you feel like. We are a friendly bunch, @Carolg and I have met a few times now and I met @HOBIE a few weeks ago. Just let me know and I will put you on the VIP guest list!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 16, 2018)

Just realised the Newcastle Hoppings start on the 22nd


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

I used to go every year. My Grandma used to live in Spittle Tongues. Right next to Town moor


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 17, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I used to go every year. My Grandma used to live in Spittle Tongues. Right next to Town moor


Had a few sherberts in the Spittal mesell in the past lol


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

My Grandad was a Miner & he help build the tunnel from Spittle Tongues to the Tyne. It was a air raid shelter in the war. I was in the the North ter pub at xmas & they sold 5% beer. Powerful stuff ?


----------



## Carolg (Jun 19, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Anymore for anymore? Just one week to the Great North Catch-up. Come and join us if you’re from that part of the country ( or not, in the case of @Carolg and I). The more the merrier, Newcastle is easy to get to and the pub is very close to the station. You can come all day from 11.30 or just pop in to say hi, whatever you feel like. We are a friendly bunch, @Carolg and I have met a few times now and I met @HOBIE a few weeks ago. Just let me know and I will put you on the VIP guest list!


Have we got a table booked eggy g


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 19, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Have we got a table booked eggy g


Good point Carol


----------



## eggyg (Jun 20, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Have we got a table booked eggy g


Don’t think we will need to Carol. Maybe @HOBIE will let us know what he thinks, our Wetherspoons is huge so assuming ( you know what they say about assuming) this one will be quite big. We will get there early and baggsy a table! See you there! X


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 20, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Don’t think we will need to Carol. Maybe @HOBIE will let us know what he thinks, our Wetherspoons is huge so assuming ( you know what they say about assuming) this one will be quite big. We will get there early and baggsy a table! See you there! X


baggsy -  Love that word haven't heard it for yonks


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> baggsy -  Love that word haven't heard it for yonks


We are all just a bunch of KIDs arnt we ?  Its TOPPER.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 20, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> baggsy -  Love that word haven't heard it for yonks


I love yonks! I use it all the time. ( can hear the folks down south scratching their heads!)


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2018)

I will get there early doors & av a word with the man . Need to be there with me breadcrumbs.


----------



## Casper (Jun 20, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Don’t think we will need to Carol. Maybe @HOBIE will let us know what he thinks, our Wetherspoons is huge so assuming ( you know what they say about assuming) this one will be quite big. We will get there early and baggsy a table! See you there! X



If its still the Union Rooms, it isn't a Wetherspoons any more - it got sold in January 2017 to a 'Durham based businessman' check on Tripadvisor for reviews - not as good as it used to be apparently


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 20, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I love yonks! I use it all the time. ( can hear the folks down south scratching their heads!)


Hey, I'm a Southerner & know words like Baggsy & Yonks.....


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 20, 2018)

My youngest is up for that weekend so there's every possibility I'll be there too. Will travel by car ~ more comfortable than the train. Looking forward to putting faces to names.
WL


----------



## Carolg (Jun 20, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Don’t think we will need to Carol. Maybe @HOBIE will let us know what he thinks, our Wetherspoons is huge so assuming ( you know what they say about assuming) this one will be quite big. We will get there early and baggsy a table! See you there! X


What time does your train get in. I will be there at 0939


----------



## eggyg (Jun 20, 2018)

Carolg said:


> What time does your train get in. I will be there at 0939


Mine gets in at 9.48, platform 5. Will ring you when I get there.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 20, 2018)

Goodness gracious me. I won’t be worried about the language barrier, will just kid on I can understand your foreign language


----------



## eggyg (Jun 20, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Hey, I'm a Southerner & know words like Baggsy & Yonks.....


Oops! Sorry Martin!


----------



## Carolg (Jun 20, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Mine gets in at 9.48, platform 5. Will ring you when I get there.


I will wait at station for you then and we can fight over the breadcrumbs


----------



## eggyg (Jun 20, 2018)

Casper said:


> If its still the Union Rooms, it isn't a Wetherspoons any more - it got sold in January 2017 to a 'Durham based businessman' check on Tripadvisor for reviews - not as good as it used to be apparently


Better check it out, thanks for the heads up. @HOBIE any other thoughts?


----------



## Carolg (Jun 20, 2018)

wirralass said:


> My youngest is up for that weekend so there's every possibility I'll be there too. Will travel by car ~ more comfortable than the train. Looking forward to putting faces to names.
> WL


That will be great to meet you. Another lady for the bunch


----------



## eggyg (Jun 20, 2018)

wirralass said:


> My youngest is up for that weekend so there's every possibility I'll be there too. Will travel by car ~ more comfortable than the train. Looking forward to putting faces to names.
> WL


Oh that’ll be good WL. Look forward to it. Will PM you my phone number in case of eaten breadcrumbs!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Hey, I'm a Southerner & know words like Baggsy & Yonks.....


Get On ya Marra from the South   Well done Martin ya nar what we s on a boot.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 20, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Get On ya Marra from the South   Well done Martin ya nar what we s on a boot.


Of course, I used to watch "When the Boat Comes In" & "The Likely Lads"


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2018)

Auf Weiderson Pet. was on tv the other nt. Class. (I cant spell in Britain never mind German ?


----------



## Carolg (Jun 21, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Oh that’ll be good WL. Look forward to it. Will PM you my phone number in case of eaten breadcrumbs!


I PM my number to WLIn case we get greedy.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 21, 2018)

Welcome onboard WL


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 21, 2018)

This starts on Friday 
https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/whats-on/family-kids-news/great-exhibition-north-whats-on-14779681


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2018)

Just a word of warning about Saturday - the RMT union are staging a strike on Saturday and this will affect Northern trains, so worth checking before you leave in case there are cancellations or rescheduling


----------



## bamba (Jun 21, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Just a word of warning about Saturday - the RMT union are staging a strike on Saturday and this will affect Northern trains, so worth checking before you leave in case there are cancellations or rescheduling



Will that actually make much difference the way they have been playing up lately ? 
( Going by Bus )

Aren't breadcrumbs a bit high in carbs ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Goodness gracious me. I won’t be worried about the language barrier, will just kid on I can understand your foreign language


If your face looks blank just say "Ya Divant Nar" !  Good tip


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2018)

bamba said:


> Will that actually make much difference the way they have been playing up lately ?
> ( Going by Bus )
> 
> Aren't breadcrumbs a bit high in carbs ?


They will be Burgen breadcrumbs of course!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Just a word of warning about Saturday - the RMT union are staging a strike on Saturday and this will affect Northern trains, so worth checking before you leave in case there are cancellations or rescheduling


The Carlisle to Newcastle train appears to be ok. Will check on Saturday morning, if not I will have to drive!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2018)

bamba said:


> Will that actually make much difference the way they have been playing up lately ?
> ( Going by Bus )
> 
> Aren't breadcrumbs a bit high in carbs ?


That’s good bamba, look forward to seeing you. Will send you PM with my number in case you can’t find us!


----------



## SerialLurker (Jun 21, 2018)

Unfortunately I'll be watching robots bashing seven shades out of each other this weekend, so can't make the journey up. Ironically, I'm up in a couple of weeks for the Madness concert!
Hope you all have a good time!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2018)

That's Mad Serial Lurker. Its not far to the o2 from Union rooms. Please Enjoy


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 21, 2018)

Crib sheet for Saturday
https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/special-features/25-pure-belta-geordie-sentences-14753609


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Crib sheet for Saturday
> https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/special-features/25-pure-belta-geordie-sentences-14753609


Tis a Belta Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 21, 2018)

aye tis that bonney lad


----------



## Carolg (Jun 22, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> If your face looks blank just say "Ya Divant Nar" !  Good tip


Or “duh”


----------



## Carolg (Jun 22, 2018)

Cross country train. Dundee to Newquay. No disruptions as yet


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Cross country train. Dundee to Newquay. No disruptions as yet


Good Carol.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2018)

Morning just dusting off my Vespa for tomorrows meet as im coming from Saltburn by the Sea i will be setting of at lunch time today loll oh im bring Google Translation with me, i suggest you all do im from Yorkshire loll


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> What you saying Vinny...not sure I could get one of those to fit...or could afford it...I can bring you some decent food...a little pie & mash with liquor?



Pie and Mash lol had some what is that green stuff, do you do jellied eals as well lol are you a Pearly Queen, could bring some tripe


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 22, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Pie and Mash lol had some what is that green stuff, do you do jellied eals as well lol are you a Pearly Queen, could bring some tripe


Simon I don't do jellied eels or tripe...don't believe all the hype about saarf Londoners...eat tripe...I'd rather eat Donald Trumps dandruff.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Or “duh”


Just nod & smile Carol...nod & smile.


----------



## Casper (Jun 22, 2018)

Still hoping to come - around 12 ish by train how will I recognise you lot? The union rooms is big, up and downstairs


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Simon I don't do jellied eels or tripe...don't believe all the hype about saarf Londoners...eat tripe...I'd rather eat Donald Trumps dandruff.



Lol wasnt expecting that you Southerners too picky about what you eat whats wrong with Donald Trumps dandruff loll on the North Yorkshire Moors where i come from thats a luxury lol


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2018)

Casper said:


> Still hoping to come - around 12 ish by train how will I recognise you lot? The union rooms is big, up and downstairs



Morning Casper you will recognize me i will be will be the one flys on my face having driven by scooter, nice to see you


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Morning just dusting off my Vespa for tomorrows meet as im coming from Saltburn by the Sea i will be setting of at lunch time today loll oh im bring Google Translation with me, i suggest you all do im from Yorkshire loll


Brilliant Si !  I am an elec & was working in Bath. I need a test cert from elec board down there. So I went & asked where was the SWEEB office was. SouthWestern Elc Board. Up here it qas NEEB. Had everyone in stitches


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok i give up what is it with the breadcrumbs lol ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Morning Casper you will recognize me i will be will be the one flys on my face having driven by scooter, nice to see you


A SKID LID on too . There is a small parking place right outside.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 22, 2018)

I need to find this place  myself  lol. The city keeps changing so much.


----------



## bamba (Jun 22, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Ok i give up what is it with the breadcrumbs lol ?


Hansel and Gretel


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 22, 2018)

bamba said:


> Hansel and Gretel


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2018)

bamba said:


> Hansel and Gretel


Eh! Lol


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2018)

On my way to Newcastle


----------



## eggyg (Jun 22, 2018)

Casper said:


> Still hoping to come - around 12 ish by train how will I recognise you lot? The union rooms is big, up and downstairs


I have sent you PM with my number. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Just nod & smile Carol...nod & smile.


My face might crack


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> My face might crack


Okay...just nod.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 22, 2018)

Going out tonight to celebrate Mr Eggy’s birthday. Will try not to get too tiddly, got a train to catch at 8.25 and need to be up by 6 to make sure my face falls into place!! I will be bright eyed and bushy tailed, promise. ( fingers crossed behind back!). See you all tomorrow, promising to be a good turnout and weather looking good.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 22, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Ok i give up what is it with the breadcrumbs lol ?


I always get lost, so it’s a trail for me and others to follow


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi guys ~ I'm sorry to say that I won't be at the meet tomorrow as I had hoped. I've had two steroid injections, one in each knee but my knees are so painful right now that I don't think I'll venture over the doorstep on Saturday ~ I was really looking forward to meeting you all too. Hopefully I'll be able to attend another meet sometime in the near future. Sorry to let the female side down. Anyway I hope you have a really great time getting to know one another. Don't forget to take photo's and post them on the forum. Take care and have fun.
WL


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Hi guys ~ I'm sorry to say that I won't be at the meet tomorrow as I has hoped. I've had two steroid injections, one in each knee but my knees are so painful right now that I don't think I'll venture over the doorstep on Saturday ~ I was really looking forward to meeting you all too. Hopefully I'll be able to attend another meet sometime in the near future. Sorry to let the female side down. Anyway I hope you have a really great time getting to know one another. Don't forget to take photo's and post them on the forum. Take care and have fun.
> WL


That's a pity WL, hope you can next time. Take care


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

That’s a shame WL Hope you feel better soon.take care


----------



## eggyg (Jun 23, 2018)

Maybe next time WL.
 Anyways bonnie lads and lasses, I am up and not hungover, tired but I will have a nana nap on the train! I have ratched out a copy of Balance magazine so will place it on our chosen table so keep an eye out for it. See you all there later.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Maybe next time WL.
> Anyways bonnie lads and lasses, I am up and not hungover, tired but I will have a nana nap on the train! I have ratched out a copy of Balance magazine so will place it on our chosen table so keep an eye out for it. See you all there later.


I have got to find teh place first lol.
Hey Ho


----------



## eggyg (Jun 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I have got to find teh place first lol.
> Hey Ho


What is your mode of transport going to be? I like Google maps, they generally are quite accurate. Gis us a ring when you git theerre and ah will come an fetch ya!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> What is your mode of transport going to be? I like Google maps, they generally are quite accurate. Gis us a ring when you git theerre and ah will come an fetch ya!


I will get the bus into town eggy, never take the car. If I get "mislaid" I will call cheers lol.
I rarely go into Newcastle,


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I will get the bus into town eggy, never take the car. If I get "mislaid" I will call cheers lol.
> I rarely go into Newcastle,


Are you using your bus pass Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Are you using your bus pass Vince.


Yes lol although I may just take a cab.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Yes lol although I may just take a cab.


If you take a cab Vince it will be so much easier...although you have to consider your 'ludicrously meagre pension' in that equation..


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> If you take a cab Vince it will be so much easier...although you have to consider your 'ludicrously meagre pension' in that equation..


Will take out a Pay Day Loan


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

On the almost empty train. Cross country asking me to purchase WiFi. Don’t buddy think so. Not on my extremely meagre person or my wages lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

Where are we actually meeting? I see on Tripadvisor te Union Rooms are closed supposedly


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

No idea. Just coming to Newcastle station lol and looking for breadcrumbs


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

Carolg said:


> No idea. Just coming to Newcastle station lol and looking for breadcrumbs


Just checked it is still open but as another organisation lol
I love a mystery tour.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

Can I sit on the front seat of the


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 23, 2018)

Ah hiv alridy baggsied it


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Ah hiv alridy baggsied it


Hand bags at dawn


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 23, 2018)

Carolg said:


> On the almost empty train. Cross country asking me to purchase WiFi. Don’t buddy think so. Not on my extremely meagre person or my wages lol


OMG Carol...you & Vince have a lot in common.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 23, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Hand bags at dawn


Made me laugh Carol...if Vince has a man bag a photo please


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

Another 90 mins on this train and I will be ready for a good bit of blather certainly


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

What goes on at these meetings stays at the meetings lol (ps will see what I can do)


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

Had a lovely day all and great to meet and chat to really nice new people. Got to station to find direct train had half of journey cancelled, but only 20 mins later home. Looking forward to getting home though and thanks to Eggyg never got lost in Newcastle


----------



## eggyg (Jun 23, 2018)

I am home Carol, you must be knackered cos I am and you have further to travel. Have a lie in tomorrow, you have my permission! Great to see you again. X


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I am home Carol, you must be knackered cos I am and you have further to travel. Have a lie in tomorrow, you have my permission! Great to see you again. X


You too and try to sleep. Last train just left station and so far no inebriated folks on train and not too busy. Folks are just glad to be getting


----------



## eggyg (Jun 23, 2018)

Carolg said:


> You too and try to sleep. Last train just left station and so far no inebriated folks on train and not too busy. Folks are just glad to be getting


There was a lot of inebriated folks on my train, very noisy but no trouble. Managed to finish my book anyways even though the guy behind me was snoring, very loud!


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

Darent close my eyes or would snore and miss my


----------



## eggyg (Jun 23, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Darent close my eyes or would snore and miss my


Carol, Carol, wake up, you must have fell asleep before you finished your post!


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

It was a stop emoji. I am awake and Home now, pj,s on and cup of camomile and spiced apple tea, then bed. Thanks again all for a lovely day


----------



## Carolg (Jun 23, 2018)

Carolg said:


> It was a stop emoji. I am awake and almost off train


Home safe


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 24, 2018)

Carolg said:


> That’s a shame WL Hope you feel better soon.take care


Thank you Carol, you take care too


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 24, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Carol, Carol, wake up, you must have fell asleep before you finished your post!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Home safe


Home safe after a good day Carol...did you go shopping?...I hope so.


----------



## Casper (Jun 25, 2018)

Just to say I had a lovely day on Saturday - many thanks to all who were there.  Till the next time!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Hi guys ~ I'm sorry to say that I won't be at the meet tomorrow as I had hoped. I've had two steroid injections, one in each knee but my knees are so painful right now that I don't think I'll venture over the doorstep on Saturday ~ I was really looking forward to meeting you all too. Hopefully I'll be able to attend another meet sometime in the near future. Sorry to let the female side down. Anyway I hope you have a really great time getting to know one another. Don't forget to take photo's and post them on the forum. Take care and have fun.
> WL


Have just seen this & Please look after yourself. I was looking forward to meeting you !


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 25, 2018)

Just got home on my Scooter lol


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Just got home on my Scooter lol


You made me feel very jealous with that fine machine Ingressus. Good to meet you


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 25, 2018)

Carolg said:


> What goes on at these meetings stays at the meetings lol (ps will see what I can do)


I was that fly on the wall Carol Rarely does anything escape moi


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Just got home on my Scooter lol


Gosh that was quick Simon...you must have put your foot down then.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> You made me feel very jealous with that fine machine Ingressus. Good to meet you


Another one for your mechanical 'stable' Hobie?...you must have an impressive collection by now.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 25, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Gosh that was quick Simon...you must have put your foot down then.



Lol yep it was like Dumber & Dumber were here lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Lol yep it was like Dumber & Dumber were here lol


I'm sure it wasn't...it looked like a nippy little number...and besides Hobie wants one now.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> You made me feel very jealous with that fine machine Ingressus. Good to meet you



Good to meet you too keep taking those glucose tabets you had me worried when your pump said 3.8


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 25, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I'm sure it wasn't...it looked like a nippy little number...and besides Hobie wants one now.


Awww he can take it for a spin anytime are you listening Hobbie lol


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Good to meet you too keep taking those glucose tabets you had me worried when your pump said 3.8


I was over the moon to meet you lot ! That's what happens to me. Drop like a stone. I was not bothered at all & enjoyed my BAIT. Did the trick. Thks Ingressus. I knew I was in GOOD COMPANY


----------



## Carolg (Jun 25, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Home safe after a good day Carol...did you go shopping?...I hope so.


No, we gassed too much lol


----------



## Carolg (Jun 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I was over the moon to meet you lot ! That's what happens to me. Drop like a stone. I was not bothered at all & enjoyed my BAIT. Did the trick. Thks Ingressus. I knew I was in GOOD COMPANY


It was great company


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Carolg said:


> No, we gassed too much lol


You should have seen them ? Gossip gossip .


----------



## Carolg (Jun 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> You should have seen them ? Gossip gossip .


Was that the men or the ladies Hobie


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Was that the men or the ladies Hobie


OOh nice one Carol...he walked right into that.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 25, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Just got home on my Scooter lol


Sorry Ingressus, forgive me  but I had to laugh.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Was that the men or the ladies Hobie


BOTH sets  .Will deff have to do again again.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 27, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I was over the moon to meet you lot ! That's what happens to me. Drop like a stone. I was not bothered at all & enjoyed my BAIT. Did the trick. Thks Ingressus. I knew I was in GOOD COMPANY


I know this is off subject but Hobie where did you get your glucose tablet case.


----------

